# Dublin beanery



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll be in Dublin this weekend and wonder whether anyone can recommend good beans for espresso? It would be nice to try a local roaster as a change to a recent run of English houses.

Also any good espresso bar/cafe recommendations welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

3fe is a must. Glenn has a write up with a list somewhere.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Here you go http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17629


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Great - thanks very much.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

In Dublin there's 3fe (part owned by Steve from Hasbean) and Coffeeangel. Both have retail outlets in central enough areas in the city centre. There's also Cloudpicker, who have a retail unit in the Science Gallery on Pearse Street.

Vice Coffee is a coffee shop that has a good range of guest coffee on brew.

Here's a Top 10 coffee shop list from last year.


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

3Fe was great, and a real buzz this morning. Kaph was also a cool place to hang out, however basic it may be. I tried to get to the Science gallery but no joy - closed each time I was there.

Thanks to all for the recommendations.


----------

